# Tissot Visodate Heritage PR 516 GL



## hrasco185

Any word on when this line will debut?


----------



## JwY

I haven't heard or seen it in person yet. It is a really nice model though.


----------



## Enoran

I saw this on a Japanese website. It might be on sale already depending where you are. A little busy lately to go around window shopping so I'm not sure whether it on sale here. By the way, I'm in Singapore ;P
Nice watch indeed and it appears to be pretty slim.


































Source: TISSOT(¥Æ¥£¥½)T-SPORT PR516GL/T071.430.16.051.00¡§ÏÓ»þ·×/²ûÃæ»þ·×/ÄÌÈÎ/ÀµÈþÆ²»þ·×Å¹


----------



## JCCR

What a beauty...


----------



## asadtiger

Lovely


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Enoran said:


> I saw this on a Japanese website. It might be on sale already depending where you are. A little busy lately to go around window shopping so I'm not sure whether it on sale here. By the way, I'm in Singapore ;P
> Nice watch indeed and it appears to be pretty slim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: TISSOT(¥Æ¥£¥½)T-SPORT PR516GL/T071.430.16.051.00¡§ÏÓ»þ·×/²ûÃæ»þ·×/ÄÌÈÎ/ÀµÈþÆ²»þ·×Å¹


Now, I'm liking the look of that, and it's veryclose to the original on looks......nice :-!


----------



## devilmoon

Very cool looking! I like that it is pretty slim...


----------



## Watchyman

Nice!


----------



## lvt

Tissot proved again they are one of the best |>


----------



## kocakty

lvt said:


> Tissot proved again they are one of the best |>


i haven'seen this model anywhere. Is this a dream watch?


----------



## mitadoc

Awesome!I just got white faced PRS516 with Valjoux 7750 and I love the style and the heritage!


----------



## camb66

this looks very interesting indeed!


----------



## mikeynd

I know Tissot is sure slow on coming out with there new models.Especially in the USA.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

This is the only place i've seen them...... Heritage


----------



## cocobat

Hello, i just got this today, very happy with it!


----------



## asadtiger

congratulations cocobat...is the watch already available?..it is absolutely LOVELY..many sincere congratulations to you sir ..please share more pics..it is a pleasure to see


----------



## cocobat

Thank you asadtiger! Yup, this watch is available here in Singapore, not too sure about the rest of the world though. There are three different color dials to choose from- silver, black and a gold plated case. According to the sales lady, this was released end of last month.


----------



## Sodiac

Very nice, anyone know the width?


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Sodiac said:


> Very nice, anyone know the width?


Case width is 40mm.

The case shape looks exactly like the vintage models from the 60's/70's.....nice :-!


----------



## camb66

Wow that looks great


----------



## krayzie

The movement looks like an ETA 2824-2. I actually want one with the metal rally bracelet but I've read it's uncomfortable to wear?

BTW you can find the original TV ad for this watch here under PR 516 Mach 1:
http://www.tissot.ch/?mod_communication/chapter_history/page_history_films#


----------



## coffeecup

I'm also looking for the PR 516 with metal bracelet. For me that's just the one to have... Any more info about the comfort of that bracelet would be welcome.


----------



## mikkolopez

The metal rallye bracelet does look good and either the blue and silver dial looks sweet. Don't know if it's available in Manila, but if it is, it's a good watch to go for after the Visodate Heritage. Anyone knows the retail price on this?


----------



## 3th3r

WHOA! I think I saw found my next purchase. I'm smitten by this new Tissot. Now to look for one.


----------



## ssalb

krayzie said:


> The movement looks like an ETA 2824-2. I actually want one with the metal rally bracelet but I've read it's uncomfortable to wear?
> 
> BTW you can find the original TV ad for this watch here under PR 516 Mach 1:
> Tissot


Most likely a 2836-2 as it has the day complication.


----------



## mikkolopez

Checking in, fresh from the AD this morning


----------



## ditoy_eagle

Saw this a while ago when mikkolopez posted his silver dial variant, fell in love with it immediately! I got it minutes after that :lol: Sad to say for those who wish to get this piece locally that the Tissot boutique store only had 1 piece per variant! Since there was only 1 available in the Philippines, it's a no-brainer- had to buy it than regret when somebody else buys it :lol:

It's only 40mm. The 20mm lug size bracelet kinda floats above the wrist, not like the usual strap that hugs the wrist (see my last photo). Because of this, it wears a bit bigger. I really love the racer bracelet! The dial is dark blue, hard to get the blue shimmer with indoor lighting. I would have preferred the silver dial, but mikkolopez got that. Well, I am happy with the blue as well :clap:

Here are the photos, hope you guys like it too!

Unboxing:

















































Dial:

























Profile:

























































The bracelet uses the old-style double-hook type clasp:

































Wristshots:

















































I haven't seen actual photos of the watch in any other forum, so this will help those considering this piece.


----------



## mikkolopez

Looking good Dits. Let's enjoy our pieces.


----------



## Perseus

Looks good, I'm want to see one in person. What's the MSRP? I thought the blue dial would be a no brainer but that silver looks the business.


----------



## hrasco185




----------



## ditoy_eagle

Got the silver dial on bracelet as well, love it!


----------



## The Naf

beautiful piece. But those holes in the straps just don't sit right with me...just can't be drawn into them (i know most will disagree) I'd love to put a simple black leather strap on the silver dial one though. Very nice work on the case and dial...very nice indeed...


----------



## ditoy_eagle

To each his own The Naf, so I respect your preference. I actually love the piece with the bracelet. With a lot of watches in my collection all with the usual straps, this stands out


----------



## mikkolopez

Silver sporting a tan croc








Waiting for a tan rallye to come to the race.


----------



## ditoy_eagle

I couldn't resist the power of the gold variant as well 


































And the Trio:


----------



## WillMK5

ditoy_eagle said:


> And the Trio:


Wow this is stunning. I've always been a little weary about 40mm watches, they just seem so small on my wrist. I'm used to my 44mm watches but this might be worth it. I'm going to try and get to an AD this week to check it out.


----------



## masbret

Very nice indeed. Congrats on getting this watch before everybody else! It looks great. I might get this one!


----------



## WillMK5

AD in NYC didn't have this in yesterday. Has anyone seen one stateside yet?


----------



## opt

Just ordered black dial version with a leather strap. It is really stunning watch. I might get it in next week if I'm lucky. I'm sure quite anxious about it. It's my second Tissot.


----------



## Pro Diver

Don't you hate it when a company announces a new watch but no release date? I see that it is available directly from Tissot but at full list price.


----------



## ditoy_eagle

I didn't know that it's not yet available in the ADs there in the US. I just posted to sell my extra Blue dial one on steel racer bracelet, here in WUS marketplace.


----------



## el.p

I like it too


----------



## opt

Here it is. Not very good pictures I'm affraid... But it's a very nice watch. It might wear a little bigger than it is and I found it thicker than I expected but these things are not so important to me.


----------



## zerophase

Thanks for the photos! looks great!


----------



## johnj

Now this is a Tissot I would buy. The main reason is because it doesn't have "1853" on the dial.


----------



## masbret

I have special ordered the blue dial yesterday, I look forward to seeing in the metal, and maybe pull the trigger. I love blue watches: I have 2 blue SMPs...


----------



## Blue bird

It is finally available in Canada. I've ordered a black dial on leather from my AD and should hopefully have it by the end of the week.


----------



## matman

I had one of these way back in `68. it was comfortable to wear and looked great, the band cracked near the clasp after about 6 months and somewhere along the way I lost it, I have been looking to replace it ever since, if anyone knows where I might pick one up plz let me know.
thanks


----------



## Souljer

Hi,

My first post here.

I've had my father's watch since mom found it again about 7 years after he died. I had always liked it. I was heart broken when I asked about it and she said she did not even remember the watch and had no idea where it was. Thankfully she accidentally found it and then remembered my description. So I now have it and wear it occasionally. It's not really my style being too small, gold and copper/ brown but still very nice looking. I'm more of a black & white & silver type guy.

However I recently put my black and stainless multi-time zone Hamilton in for repairs. While at the shop I got a longer band and I've started wearing dad's watch this week. I find I really like the design -very clean and modern.

I found you guys because I got on line to see if I could date this watch at least to a particular decade (1960s? 1970s?) and perhaps see what it's current value might be, but it's actually a difficult watch to find. Most are Visodate Seastar Sevens or the nomenclature is the same but the case is different. I've also never seen a gold and copper/ brown face like this. I'm asking for any help there.

While looking I found that Tissot has just come out with a new version and then found this thread. If it's big enough and I could get it in black and stainless I might go for it as a nicely designed watch that my father and I can sort of share across the ocean of time; his generation and now mine.

Here are some pix:









Not super accurate but I did not feel the need to clamp down hard on the case. I think this is close enough to get the idea.


















And just for fun -now that I've heard the new watch is about 40mm across, I opened up the calipers so we could see the difference. 









So anyone know the date of manufacture of these? 
Value?
And where I could find the new version at a good price? I'm in Los Angeles and Googling only turned up on on E-bay but it was an older one.

Maybe I should re-post this in it's own thread to get dating on this watch?
Thanks so much. This is a great forum. I could spend hours of time reading and learning.


----------



## kirkh666

Congratz on these beautiful watches! I am considering one now and I have a question if anyone can answer. Does the part close to the buckle (not the holes) pull arm hair? My arms are quite hairy and that bracelet looks like a nightmare! Does it actually pull any hair? Thx


----------



## krayzie

I can only tell you that the new reissue is indeed larger, just look at the hour marker at the 3 o'clock position. The old one is half length while on the new dial it is full length (i.e. same size as all the other hour markers). The PR 516 came out initially in 1956, but revised in 1965 with the GL version, optional race car inspired rally bracelet and the famous hand on steering wheel advertising. The old used ones I see they go for $100-ish on eBay depending on condition.

On the new version the rally bracelet is pretty comfortable and does not pull on arm hair.  I think the original rally bracelet from the 60s had holes all the way around the wrist, the new one only has 3 holes on each side, then tapers off with these stepping links I don't really know what they are called.


----------



## Henry T

A very nice package. That bracelet is really something, just lovely.


----------



## LH2

Definitely my favorite Tissot. 

I sure wish the blue dial was available with the leather strap. How difficult is it to change the bracelet out for leather anyway?


----------



## ditoy_eagle

The bracelet is easily removable so you can change it to the rallye leather strap.

I have another acquisition but this time the vintage piece from the 1970s - the Tissot PR 516 chrono. It's only at 36mm without the crown, but houses a Lemania 1783 manual movement, same as omega 861 speedmaster professional.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Great watch, and looks a nice clean example, and the bezel looks in good shape, as most are lunched!! :thumbup:

Is that the original bracelet, or a generic Tissot one??

Mine came with an early rally type bracelet........










Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ditoy_eagle

Mine is also the original bracelet. I prefer yours though!


----------



## RFFG

First time seeing this watch, looks really nice and a great price!


----------

